# IP add in rediff



## vandit (Aug 27, 2005)

can  I trace a IP address in rediffmail ? I searched the forum and found a similar link and asked this question there ... no one replied...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 27, 2005)

well whos IP u want to trace?? i mean IP of rediffmail.com or an email came in ur inbox of rediffmail??


----------



## mediator (Aug 27, 2005)

Please copy n paste the header info of the email, n then it wud be easy for me to explain!


----------



## anomit (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi goody goody baby.......

First of all there is nothing such as 'IP address in Rediffmail'. IP address is IP address.

Or, if you are trying to ask how to trace the IP address from rediffmail, that's not possible as I don't think mail providers will ever allow you to trace IPs..

The simplest way to find IP address from mail headers is to look for the following line

*X-Originating-IP:*

After that perform a traceroute of the IP address, perform a succesion of WHOIS etc etc....

Actually the question you have asked is quite broad in its sense and application. Please narrow down your question a bit.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 27, 2005)

@anomit- he's not a baby (if u r refferin to the avatar , forget it)

whose ip is this ?
10.54.154.19
i always get spammed by this
i cant run a ping as it says 100 % loss
no results...
plz tell me


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 27, 2005)

> 10.54.154.19
> 
> 
> Blacklist Status: 	Clear
> ...



hmm privet LAN IP....


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 27, 2005)

to trakc ip addres sing emails use

www.didtheyreadit.com


----------



## anomit (Aug 27, 2005)

10.54.154.19 

This is a Class A IP address used in private LANs. You can't pinpoint anyone using this IP. You need the public IP address. Thousands of LANs may have the same IP address.


----------



## vandit (Aug 28, 2005)

> an email came in ur inbox of rediffmail??


 yes I mean this ...  
saurav_cheeta


----------



## akshar (Aug 28, 2005)

Forward that mail to a gmail acount and read the headers naa.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2005)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> > 10.54.154.19
> >
> >
> > Blacklist Status: 	Clear
> ...



how did you get this result?


----------



## anomit (Aug 29, 2005)

He used a WHOIS for the IP but why I don't know. As I said you are never going to get any info on IP addresses in private LANs. IPs like 10.XXX.XXX.XXX and 192.168.XX.XX are all that belong to private LANs and the latter is a class C IP address.


----------



## siriusb (Aug 29, 2005)

Dood, I believe that local ip was the gmail's mail handling server's ip. Posting the full headers might help.


----------



## anomit (Aug 29, 2005)

Is it so? Salivating info for a hacker. Sorry to disagree, but I don't think so. Google must not be so naive to xpose their internal network info. But yes, I think from the headers it would be quite clear. I may be wrong too. 

Why doesn't he post the headers?

[EDIT] What the hell??!! That IP has nothing to do with the mail. It was posted by Qwerty teling he is being hacked. LOL on me........


----------



## siriusb (Aug 29, 2005)

Oi, anomit, check ur gmail headers. Also, it doesn't matter what address the internal network has as, if u haven't noticed, it's a private ip.

@qwertymaniac,
When u say u were hacked, do u mean to say ur firewall logged an attempt? If so, why post in an email related question and try to hijack it?


----------



## anubhav_har (Sep 5, 2005)

how did you get the result on ip.. man please tell us...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 5, 2005)

To Get IP info plz use this free tool onine :
*www.whois.net/

Also, U r right bout the google thing siriusb,
i get a mail forwarded by some gmail only...
i thought i can find some info rearding that ID but to no avail...
secure i guess...


----------

